# MK IV GTI 1.8t driverside headlight bulb replacement



## rwvector (Dec 16, 2004)

is there no one or no page that has a decent set of instructions for this i would like some help if anyone has the time i have been warned twice by the police in this new town i just moved too. . .


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: MK IV GTI 1.8t driverside headlight bulb replacement (rwvector)*

remove the battery cover at a minimum. unsnap the metal clip holding the back cover for the headlight, remove the cover. see if you can get your hand inside. if not, you may have to loosen the battery holder and tip the battery back for more room. the bulb is held in by a metal clip inside the headlamp. you should be able to feel how to undo it. probably easier to unplug the connector from the bulb first. swap bulbs, reverse process above. done.
if you can't get to it this way, try taking the battery out. if still no, you'll have to remove the bumper (front fascia) and take the headlamp off the car to have more room and be able to see inside. the fascia is held on by 4 screws in each fender and 5 or 6 other bolts (3 or 4 on top, 1 in each of the two lower front/side vents). it takes about 15 minutes to take off. there is a DIY in the mkIV forum FAQ. the headlamp is then held on by 4 screws.
if you're only having trouble on the "inside" of the headlamp, use the passenger side as an example first...it has much more room behind it to look inside


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: MK IV GTI 1.8t driverside headlight bulb replacement (EternalMind)*

there is no metal clip for the high beam cover (unless he has Ecodes).
it's just push down on the tab for the high beam cover, remove cover, and feel around for the retaining spring and remove like the low beams


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: MK IV GTI 1.8t driverside headlight bulb replacement (GT17V)*

all very true...but i didn't get the feel from the OP that the issue was with the HB


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: MK IV GTI 1.8t driverside headlight bulb replacement (EternalMind)*

If you have Gorilla hands it may be tough, but like one person said already, try the passenger side first to see how the bulb is held, oh and you will need to remove the plug first.


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: MK IV GTI 1.8t driverside headlight bulb replacement (thetwodubheads)*

Im glad someone else has this question. My drivers side DRL bulb went out this week and its a pain to look at. I don't mind the DRLs as long as they are both on! one is just...ugh! So ill be doing this saturday!


----------



## Doe-B (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: MK IV GTI 1.8t driverside headlight bulb replacement (rwvector)*

It will take a little more time if you take the bumper off. I found it to be less difficult because there are only four screws holding the head light in place and I don't have midget hands








1. There are four screws in each wheel well,
2. Four to five in the center grill,
3. And one in each small grill under each light.
4. The bumper should/will slide stright forward.
With a power drill on low, it took me like 8 minutes to take the bumper off and 8 seconds to take the head light off/out. This way, can change any of the bulb you want (I nomally change them in pairs. So I don't have to change them every







other week.)


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: MK IV GTI 1.8t driverside headlight bulb replacement (Doe-B)*

it's also only two battery cables, one 10mm, and a 13mm to take out the battery, you could always just do that and have plenty of room.


----------

